# Nanun Clinton-eh hanun onorl sontekhalsu-opkidemoneh, hangumarl halkey



## clintobeans

Edit: I think it might be Korean not Hebrew

A friend of mine sent me the following:

Nanun Clinton-eh hanun onorl sontekhalsu-opkidemoneh, hangumarl halkey.

She speaks Hebrew, but has written with the Roman alphabet. I have tried to use online dictionaries without any luck. Can anyone help me with the translation.

Thanks,
Clinton


----------



## amikama

clintobeans said:
			
		

> Nanun Clinton-eh hanun onorl sontekhalsu-opkidemoneh, hangumarl halkey.


Sorry, I couldn't understand any word of your friend. 

This doesn't seem Hebrew to me at all. No word in Hebrew ends in -rl. "Clinton-eh" looks to me like a declension of Clinton, but in Hebrew proper names are _never_ declined.


----------



## clintobeans

It could also be Korean as she speaks that too.  

I will just have to persist until she tells me what it means.  Or maybe she just made something up!


----------



## JLanguage

clintobeans said:
			
		

> It could also be Korean as she speaks that too.
> 
> I will just have to persist until she tells me what it means. Or maybe she just made something up!


 
Well it's not Hebrew, but it does definitely seem like it could be Korean.

-Jonathan.


----------



## elroy

This is definitely Korean.  I wouldn't be able to translate it completely, though.


----------



## DanTheMan

Hi,

Your friend says the following:
"Because I can't choose Clinton's lanuage, I'll speak Korean."

Hope it helps.


----------

